# Odie - AKC STAR and first haircut!!!!



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Odie recently turned six months. The last couple of weeks have been exciting for him. He got his first real haircut and grooming last Saturday and tonight he passed his AKC STAR Puppy test! :whoo:

Our little shy guy has broken out of his shell and worked up some confidence. We're very proud of him. Here is a picture of him after his haircut.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats to Odie! And to you, too!

Love the picture; he is one handsome little guy!

Thu, 5 Apr 2012 20:50:58 (PDT)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, TOO cute!! he is smiling for sure! Proud of himself!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a happy chappie!! Odie looks fantastic,and I love his Easter neckerchief.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay for both of you! Good work!:whoo:


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. What a bright sweet face, ready to play. What did you say to the groomer to get such a cute cut or did you bring a photo?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a happy little guy! Sooo cute!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

steveoly said:


> Odie recently turned six months. The last couple of weeks have been exciting for him. He got his first real haircut and grooming last Saturday and tonight he passed his AKC STAR Puppy test! :whoo:
> 
> Our little shy guy has broken out of his shell and worked up some confidence. We're very proud of him. Here is a picture of him after his haircut.


He actually looks like he's grinning from pride. Sooooo cute! Congrats on passing your puppy test.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is too bloody cute! Love the haircut. Congrats on passing the puppy test.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Very cute! And you can tell the tail is wagging. He does look like he's smiling.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all! Yeah, I love the "smile" and the blurry tail. He was very proud. LOL.

He's quite photogenic (then again, aren't all Havs!?)



Alcibides said:


> Absolutely adorable. What a bright sweet face, ready to play. What did you say to the groomer to get such a cute cut or did you bring a photo?


This was actually a new groomer, so we brought in some pictures and we really stressed that we wanted a trim not anything super short. She really came through for us.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a darling little guy. His name fits his look - and great haircut. Congratulations on the puppy test! Sounds like he is doing great


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

That is such a great picture! Great cut too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats....gosh he is just the sweetest little thing!! What a doll!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

:cheer2::whoo:yea!!!!!!! He is TOTALLY smiling!!! He looks like my Leyla, too. Congrats


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwwww-what a cute boy!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

He's sooooo cute!


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

He is adorable!!! Rudi is the same age and this last week I've been thinking about trimming his hair. So far, I've been doing all of the grooming, and the only trimming I've done is the hair around his eyes and his paw pads and feet, so I am a little hesitant to pick up the scissors, but it does seem like a lot more work to comb him through lately since he has more tangles. Now that I have such a cute picture to use as a guide, maybe I'll get up the nerve. His hair seems to be growing pretty fast, so guess I can't do too bad if I go slowly. Wish me luck


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

ditto too cute!!! great photo!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my he is absolutely adorable...can't help but smile when you look at him. Congratulations to both of you. 
Estelle and Izzy


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

That is the cutest pic ever. Congrats!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Might be the happiest havanese face I've ever seen.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Odie looks like a happy little AKC STAR! He is just adorable!


----------

